# Re: cage help??!



## frankie21293 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: cage help??!*

someone please please help me!! i am bying my son 2 girl rats for his birthday and rat cages are very expensive but i dont like the idea of the rats being locked up in a small cage. Is there any breeders out there willing to help more or give me a cage for free? help! help!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: cage help??!*

frankie you should start your own thread about it, you'll get lots of answers  look on freecycle or craiglist, if you are in the us www.kijiji.com canada is kijiji.ca and there are options there for different countries


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

Frankie, I've made this it's own post so more people see it. 

Craigslist (or similar) is always good, as are second hand shops or tag sales (garage sales, yard sales, whatever you'd like to call them). Or you can be creative and try modifying or building one!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

If cheap is your only concern you probably shouldn't be getting a pet. They get really expensive really fast. I'm not trying to offend you, this is just my opinion.


----------



## frankie21293 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

yh i understand but, i have a budget of around Â£50 for the cage but they are too small. i couldnt bare the fact off it being trapped.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

Ebay has quite a few cages, especially if you're willing/able to drive a bit, and so save on postage.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferplast-Jenn...yZ116889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That one, for example, though I'm sure it will go up, is only at Â£28.51 at time of writing.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

maybe you should add to the 50 you have in your budget now & hold off getting them until you have enough saved up for an adequate cage rather than attempt to buy something now that you may have to replace later 

just a thought

& I agree... you should also factor in what it costs to make a trip to the vet & get meds because often rats develop respiratory infections due to the stress associated with being rehomed. Not every time but often enough that it should be considered. 

"a rat" can be bought very cheaply but no one should ever believe that this will ensure that it will be a cheap pet to care for.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

i definitely suggest eBay or craigslist!
i bought a great martins cage for $60 on craigslist, which is half of what it would have cost me on the website w/ shipping. ;]
(but i think you're in the UK, so you probably don't have martins cages there)


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

Just wanted to know is it free to join freecycle. I'm thinking about joining. Is it any good?

I think with Â£50 you should get a good size cage with that on E-bay. Is that including toys, bedding and food etc. If so you'll be lucky to do it all on Â£50. Hope you find the right cage and rats.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

just be really, really careful with those darn shipping charges

sometimes they can be as high as the actual cost of the cage

Just an FYI to anyone in the US...
ferret.com does flat rate shipping of $6.99 & that includes shipping a heavy cage

I don't have a clue what they do for other countries.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

i agree with the others... Ebay rules.
Also put ferret cages in search, they have some great ones for ratties


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ferplast-Fure...ryZ46307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAT-CHIPMUNK-...yZ116889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/cage-chinchil...ryZ46289QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KIT-CHINCHILL...ryZ46289QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*Do check the spacing between the bars to make sure ratties cant squeeze thru if buying ferret/rabbit cages.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*



glindella said:


> If cheap is your only concern you probably shouldn't be getting a pet. They get really expensive really fast. I'm not trying to offend you, this is just my opinion.


I totally agree. I've spent over 100 dollars on fiona easily the first month i had her.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

You could always look at some of the bigger bird cages. I got a really big one for like $40.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

i heard of a store in callus maine that will let you ship things to them and then you pick it up for like $5. if this is true, people near the canadain border can get really GREAT deals. i'm looking into it myself bu can't seem to find the paper with the phone number on it. i'll let you know what i find. 

btw, ferret.com has steal of a deal on their hammocks and such. they have hammocks there under $5 that would cost me easily over $30 from any place near me in the maritimes. i'm so stocking up when i figure out about the store.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

Holy cow, Twitch, you weren't kidding about good deals! 

And if anyone from the Winnipeg area wanted to go in on an order, I'd be happy to have your order shipped here and you could come get it. Thought that might work if shipping to Canada from ferret.com doesn't work. PM me.


----------



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

I bought my cage for $30 on sale at Petsmart (US store) and have added my own shelves/levels. But I have seen many on craigslist too...keeping an eye out for the 'perfect' one.


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

I am glad that you are considering a rat for a pet, the are wonderful. How old is your son? I wouldn't reccomend rats for children younger than 11 or 12. They are not cheap. We spent $200 on the very first day we got our girls! Between the cage, food, treats, toys, bedding, magic mats(plastic floors that cover the bars), it gets expensive very quickly. Vet visits are not cheap either. They really do require alot of time. I think people assume they are low maintenance, low cost pets. This is not the case. I don't want to discourage you, but just please consider all the expenses. I love my 4 girls so much, I would hate to thnk of any rattie not getting the absolute best care that it deserves. I commend you on trying to find a bigger cage the girls and reaching ou for help with it!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

There are a lot of pets out there that were bought with only good intentions for kids, that are being rehomed due to the child losing interest. It's definately a consideration when getting a pet for a child, neglect is heartbreaking.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Help finding cheap large cage.*

Back before I ended up with so many rats and just had two, I would look at Craigslist trying to find another rat or two. I don't even know how many times I saw someone looking for homes for hamsters and gerbils and reptiles, with a reason like "Got him for my kids who lost interest so need to find a new home" or something.

Only get a pet for your son if you're willing and able to care for it yourself if/when he gets bored with it.


----------

